# Désinstaller une imprimante sur Imac



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Mai 2002)

Bonjour à tous !

Je veux changer d'imprimante sur mon Imac. Quelle est la procédure de désinstallation de l'ancien pilote ? Faut-il désactiver quelque chose quelque part avant d'installer la nouvelle ? Je n'ai rien trouvé dans l'aide mac à ce sujet.
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Bernard53 (5 Mai 2002)

Vous pouvez toujours essayer de lancer l'installateur de l'ancienne imprimante et vérifier s'il n'y aurait pas une option désinstaller. Sinon cherchez les extensions et éventuellement tableaux de bord de votre imprimante et retirez-les de leurs dossiers respectifs. Retirez aussi les fichiers de préférences s'il y en a. Vous pouvez tenter l'installation de la nouvelle après avoir fait un redémarrage.

Salutations.


----------



## Olivier Nadeau (8 Mai 2002)

Tu peux toujours aller vérifier dans chooser dans le Apple Menu System.


----------



## loriscoutin (8 Mai 2002)

tout dépend si tu est sous macos X ou sous macos 9
sous 9 c'est dans le gestionnaire d'extensions
sous X c'est un peu plus granuleux

mais tu peu tres bien laisser les pilotes de ton ancienne imprimante et installer la nouvelle.


----------

